# Close up images



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 b


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 a


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 e


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 c


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 a


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 IMG_1504


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice Idea for a thread! I recently discovered and ordinairy Iphone camera does well for this.
You can make pictures of the most stupid objects in close range and still the picture can be good.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

joshsam said:


> I recently discovered and ordinairy Iphone camera does well for this.
> You can make pictures of the most stupid objects in close range and still the picture can be good.


I didn't know that neither until I saw yours and japanac's pics.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

This one is by a friend of mine:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ awesome shots!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 g


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 h


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 a


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Fantastic thread. I didn't notice it before. hno:
Btw I'm proud because I intrested you in macro. :cheers:
Here you will be able to see a lot of my photos, I prommiss.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess what it is.


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 f


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Chicken? Apple? Chinese pasta with something with potato, don't know what is the name?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

its one of my favorite snacks, poutine.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Never heard off it.  But it looks delicious. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its very popular in north america, its basically the french fries with gravy and cheese.


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 e


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 h


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 e


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 g


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 h


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 i


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 j


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 k


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 n


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 n


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 o


----------

